# Dresses I've helped hem - and the Wedding they went to...



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - wanted to share my daughter's wedding with you. It was so windy today. The bridesmaid dresses, my youngest (in bridesmaid dress with jacket) and I, hemmed them all. The wedding dress, I hemmed the front so she could walk.

Here's where the wedding was....



Here it is zoomed closer (I was waiting to walk up as Mom-of Bride)


Here are the bridesmaids waiting for bride, I'm about to leave to go up that walkway -


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here comes the Bride escorted with my Dad (he drove from TX to do this).



You can see her dress better here.



Here they are listening to the minister, but I want you to take note of the horizontal effect the wind has on the veil




"You may kiss your bride"



Where the reception was held...




Okay - I've pushed the topics for this forum, but I felt better putting this here, cause this is where I'm most known..for sewing and such.

It was a great wedding, and John is so right for Pam - he makes her calmly happy. (she's usually a tense person).

I hope you enjoy them.

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Angie, thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures. I can only imagine how happy you are for your daughter.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

WOW... Very nice....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful dresses and wedding. It WAS windy this weekend.

The home that the reception was held is just beautiful as well.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I thought of you and your family and the wedding all day yesterday! I'm glad it was just wind you were all dealing with!

Here, we had rain, sleet, snow and wind and I'm relieved that our terribile weather didn't reach down there!

Thank you for sharing the pics with us!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ardie - the day before we had tornados in the area, and had to move the rehearsal into a warehouse a friend of the groom controls. But, it was a beautiful wedding and the minister said good words.

Angie


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very beautiful, Angie! And congratulations!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Great pictures, Angie. I went and looked at them all because I LOVE wedding pictures. What a wonderful wedding and you have beautiful girls!

Where was the wedding held? Such a pretty setting for both the wedding and reception. I want the house where the reception was!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The wedding was at a place called The Ledges CC. (closed community- guard at gate, etc). The gazebo is at the top of the high hill the Ledges is located on. 
The wedding reception is at the Anita bridesmaid house, on the East side of the small mountain/hill we call Monte Sano. There are castle type houses being built near it, but it is a real old house. The walls in the downstairs looked like beadboard horizontally done. 

John use to do some of the golf course grounds keeping there so he was able to get the gazebo for the wedding. It is in a circle of VERY nice houses.

Pam and John did all their own wedding planning and paying for it all. This was THEIR wedding.

Angie


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh! How I miss Huntsville and Alabama!!! Such wonderful memories of Monte Sano and you were kind enough to share and let all of those memories come flooding back! The bridesmaid dresses were gorgeous. Thanks for sharing! 

I used to love driving down the side of that mountain coming into Huntsville and seeing all of the lights below. Back then, we had no air conditioning in our car and the wind was blowing and it seemed like we were suspended in air!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Very Beautiful Angie! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

lovely!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Angie - I looked at the album, how lovely! Your daughters are very pretty and the bride looks very happy. Wow, it was windy, but it looks like everything turned out perfect. The dresses are beautiful and you got some great pictures!

Thanks for sharing with us!
Halo


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Angie,
Thanks sooo much for sharing the pictures, it looks like it was a very beautiful wedding, all the dresses are really beautiful, looks like a beautiful wedding and a beautiful day (windy) but beautiful.
bopeep


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Angie,
I loved the pictures of the wedding. Your daughters are both beauties. It was a beautiful wedding, but I would have loved to see the mother of the bride. (grin) You did a great job of getting pictures. I got very few at my daughters' weddings. Thank you for sharing this with us. 
Winona


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Everything was so beautiful, Angie. I am so, so glad you got a pretty day, even with the wind. The setting looked so romantic! Thank you for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here I am today with my youngest Granddaughter.
Yesterday I looked almost the same but with a blue/green dress on and white rose corsage. I might get some digital photos from other cameras.



Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Angie, the child looks a bit like you! It's her eyes!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Angie, thank you so much for taking the time to share your wedding pics with us.. I couldn't wait to see them. Everything is so beautiful and other than the wind, what a gorgeous day you had... I am so happy for you all considering the nasty weather that we all have been having. You really have had your hands full lately, it's nice to see you just sitting for a few and enjoying that beautiful granddaughter.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think your granddaughter looks just like you too. A champion seamstress in the works....


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Ahh Angie! I always cry at weddings!!! (even in pictures!)
I just want to say that whoever pinned on that veil did one fantastic job! It is amazing it did not fly away!!!

The whole thing was quiet lovely, and the cake was beautiful!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing Angie, and I'm glad you survived! Nice pictures of a wonderful wedding! Jan in Co


----------

